# Sig upload



## crazyislockedout! (Mar 28, 2007)

Sig upload...


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice, but where is your sign in this?


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice. I can't seem to upload anything. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2007)

F4F Wildcat said:


> Nice. I can't seem to upload anything. What am I doing wrong?



What do you mean?


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Sep 28, 2007)

I try to upload pictures using the URL of the picture online, but they all fail! I've tried dozens of times, yet none of them work. Wait, let me guess. The pictures only work if they're in a photobucket account or something, right?


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm just wodering if anyone can help me to simply upload a picture, 
or to make a signature banner. I'd do it myself, but I don't have any programs that can do it. And I can't download anything either.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

Uploading a pic from your home computer is no problem. After you write
your message, click on "go advanced" when the screen changes go down
a bit further to "manage uploads". A block will appear in the upper left,
and just tell the program where the pic is in your computer (I.E. C:\Test)
and tell it to "brouse". Another screen jumps up (in that folder) and
you select the file you wanna upload. Tell it to upload, X out of that screen
and go to "preview post". You'll see what you've done and be able to
edit/cancel whatever you want. I suggest you get your pic's down to
about 650 X 442 pixels. Otherwise they'll be too big.

If you like what you see, click on submit post.

Charles


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't know about you, but I never see this "Manage Uploads" anywhere! I'm in Edit Signature, I'm using the Browsing thing at the bottom.
Go through this VERY SLOWLY. It always says Unable to save image.
hell, it's 600x311. I hate this...


----------



## ccheese (Oct 1, 2007)

See my original post. _*For Uploading Pictures*_You have to hit "Go
Advanced" to see the "Manage Uploads" button. It's a little more complicated
for installing a siggy.

Les.... help the lad out...

Charles



F4F Wildcat said:


> I don't know about you, but I never see this "Manage Uploads" anywhere! I'm in Edit Signature, I'm using the Browsing thing at the bottom.
> Go through this VERY SLOWLY. It always says Unable to save image.
> hell, it's 600x311. I hate this...


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm gonna try it, but I don't know if this is gonna work.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

Now I see.I would like to suggest another posibility.I've already write about it to Ccheese but I can do it once again for you.

1.Step one: Upload a pic you want to be your siggy at a new thread at "Signature/GeneralPicsUpload" section ( like I did for Ccheese ).If you don't know how to do it: click the "New thread" or "Post Reply" button that you can find at the bottom of almost each main windows.In a new opened window
you can input your text or if you click "Manage Attachments" button at "Additional Option" section which should be below,you open a new window where you can browse your HD and select a path to 5 pics ( in the window you find also the list of kind files you can upload and their max size).When you do it ,click "Upload"button and wait like the description in the window says.If anything will be O.K the description disappeares like the pathes.It means you can close the browser window with "X".Then you are back in previous window.There should be listed all uploaded files by you files below the "Manage Attachments" button.If yes,click "Submit Replay" or "Submit a New Thread" or something like that.
Ah... you can be obliged to enter a title at the top of the window in a "Title" line.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

That's a little over my head. It's too much to jam into my brain at once.
where does all this happen? where does it start? I'm sorry, but it's very confusing... At least I have the picture loaded...


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh I can see you have managed with the uploading  Now it's working..Must I write the rest of the instruction?


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm trying something here...
Well, at least I can do that...
what will the rest of the instructions do? And where do I start?
For right now, I just copied and pasted the URL.
J7W Shinden Rules!!!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

So O.K.I don't know if you are still on-line there but I will continue with the instruction.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

Please continue. I'll try and keep up. Go step-by-step if you can.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

2.Step two: When the pic has already been uploaded and you can see this normally, click on the pic with the right nouse button (right MB),in the opened context menu select "Properties".In the new opened window find line with the URL address and then click on it with the left MB and then press Ctrl+A on your keyboerd.The URL's address should become marked with another colour.If yes, press Ctrl+C to copy the address to computer memory.Do it now please. I'll be waiting.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

You mean the URL was what's the word, Highlighted! I did control c.
that didn't do anything, so I clicked ok. So what does all this do?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

Yes ,You had to click the text on right side the Address URL.So I believe you did it if the text got another colour.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

It was Highlighted, and I pressed Ctrl-C. Next step!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

Good,let's go ahead.
Now you have to go at the top of the site and find "User CP" menu.Click please this and in the opened window click "Edit Signature" in the "Control Panel" section.In the next window you can edit your signature.

First of all ,write the text without any space and the quotation marks ( I had to use them because of the system reaction)- "




"
Then click the left MB between "



".Next press Ctrl+V keys to paste your URL address direct in the middle of the text.If you do it, click the "Save Signature" button at the bottom part of the window.Your new siggy should be uploaded.That's all.Let me know if you do it.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

In case you didn't notice, The picture is already in my signature.
It hadn't worked b4, but I had messed up. Once I uploaded it in one of my posts, I tried it in the URL area, and it worked. I greatly appreciate all the help.
Thank You Very Much.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

So it means it is O.K.

BTW I remember one of the first my paper models in 1:33 scale,It was just the J7W1 Shinden.Very nice machine.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

It's up and working. Thanks again!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

You are welcome friend.I go watching X-men2 movie.It is broadcasting now by Polsat-TV.

BTW what does IL stand for, in your Public View


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

Illinois. it's the shorter term for the name of the state I live in.
Yes, I came across the thread on the J7W, you mentioned that in the thread as well. I just love it. not how it flew or anything, I love the overall design of the plane, although the landing gear could use a little work. LOL!
Oh, and wait for X-Men 3. That's the best one, and the last one out.
I don't even remember if I saw the 2nd, or not.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

THX M8.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)

No Problem! Enjoy the movie.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 7, 2007)

Uploading...

Grumman F4F Wildcat on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Love that Pic... Uhh, why is it only a link???


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2007)

Still the same .I don't want to repeat it again  .The best way to see a pic is to upload it on the our forum server and then past the URL address as I had told you before.The example is below.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh, ok. Sorry.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 9, 2007)

Duh, no wonder I had it messed up. I have a learning disability, and it's hard for me to catch on to things at first.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 9, 2007)

One more...
Do you like it?




Another one of my favs. TBF Avenger.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2007)

O.K. Don't worry about it my friend.Nobody is perfect,is it. Including me.

.I'm afraid, you did something in a wrong way.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 9, 2007)

I know. Thanks, anyhow. Appreciate it.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you need any help?


----------



## Wurger (Oct 9, 2007)

I can see you have coped with the problem.A very nice pic of Avenger in early camouflage.Cool M8.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks a lot. Didn't know that about the camouflage. I like that type of it anyhow. Typical with a lot of planes in that era. Lighter below brighter color above. Looks good on most planes. I fixed the problem. URL instead of IMG. 
You live and learn.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2007)

So,everything is O.K. Don't hesitate if you need a help there.You can also ask for this moderators.They are much more experienced.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 10, 2007)

I know moderators. I'm just familiar with what they do. 
I won't hesitate to ask for help.
Thanks for the assistance, I appreciate it.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2007)

BTW The J7W Shinden looks very impressive.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2007)

The sig is not showing. If you are hotlinking a sig from another website it probably will not work. As Wurger has said, you need to upload it as a regular pic to this site and then copy the address of it and paste it into the sig portion of your profile and then it will show up everytime.


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah, darn it, I copy and paste many things, but when I go from one site to another, I change it. I'll redo it over again. what's more important? the image of a shinden, or my trade list? Ahh, Good luck comes in teaspoons, and bad luck comes in gallons...


----------



## F4F Wildcat (Oct 11, 2007)

While I'm gone, the image will be unavailable. It shows up for me...
*Shrugs* Thanks for letting me know about this problem. I appreciate it.


----------

